# Man dies



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Some guy fell over dead at the tubes today.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

? 
Was he fishing? What river- never heard of the 'tubes'


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow man that sucks.. did you try to help him? at 1st I thought you were gonna say he got trampled to death by a rowdy crowd like that guy at Walmart did or even mention that cause I was just reading it.. well at least he went out doing something fun like fishing! I couldn't ask for a better way to go other than in your sleep.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

They said he had a heart attack. They where bringing him out when I was parking .


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Had a bunch of hook ups but only landed a couple.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

vkutsch said:


> ?
> Was he fishing? What river- never heard of the 'tubes'



Conrail tubes on Elk creek, and it used to have only a few ppl at it now its a zoo! I'll gladly burn this spot .. lol...This is no secret!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I never been out east. I here they have great numbers out there


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> Conrail tubes on Elk creek, and it used to have only a few ppl at it now its a zoo! I'll gladly burn this spot .. lol...This is no secret!


========================================================

I can remember years ago when I first fished the Elk. I started at Watkin's Bridge and waded upstream to the Tubes. That is where I caught my first three (3 for 7) on the Elk. Back then there were seldon anyone else ever fishing the Tubes during the week. I guess the last time I fished the Elk was around 4 or 5 years ago and gave up on it due to the crowds, even during the week.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I never been out east. I here they have great numbers out there


The east side tribs get a lot of the PA fish.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I here they are a fall run steelie instead of the manistee spring run like we usualy get


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> ========================================================
> 
> I can remember years ago when I first fished the Elk. I started at Watkin's Bridge and waded upstream to the Tubes. That is where I caught my first three (3 for 7) on the Elk. Back then there were seldon anyone else ever fishing the Tubes during the week. I guess the last time I fished the Elk was around 4 or 5 years ago and gave up on it due to the crowds, even during the week.


I had permission to fish from The Beckmans stretch "the area directly below Gungeonville Rd" down passed the Fault hole on Elk. Needless to say those days are long gone thanks KW/DB. I do miss those days 5 years ago not seeing anyone no guides, no ppl but fish!..lol..long gone!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats crazy I must have missed him by a little bit. Spent the am at walnut and elk. A ton of hook up only landed 12 or so, tons of fresh fish with alot of fight. Too bad, I hope I can go do something I enjoy.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Thats one of the reason I only fish unstocked water. My numbers have decreased but so have my encounters with people. Great way to keep blood pressure in check.


----------



## BUBBA 10 (Nov 25, 2008)

what time did this happen??


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I never been out east. I here they have great numbers out there


Fishaholic,

Stay in Ohio. I kept a journal for two years while I was going to tech school in Erie. On average i caught more fish in Ohio and they were bigger (on average) by 2"-3". Just my two cents.


----------

